# Horses with bald face marking?



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not usually a fan, unless it's combined with the right markings on the rest of the body. For example, a relatively solid horse with a big ol' bald face is a big turn off for me.


----------



## aggiegirl14

I don't really like them :-/


----------



## csimkunas6

Im not a fan, but I have one *sigh*


----------



## CLaPorte432

Love them!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Actually the opposite of what one person said. Someone said they don't like horses with bald faces but are solid. I love them! Especially if they have knee-high white legs and a bald face with a soild body... LOVE IT.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Depends on the horses markings, some bald faces are beautiful but others aren't.


----------



## cakemom

Well, this little girl here has me smitten. She's ours, blue eye, big white face and all. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz

omg love this thread, my next horse im going to specifically looking for a bald face ^^ ive always wanted one.


----------



## chaseranya

I've always been a sucker for baldies. A year ago I finally got one


----------



## Snizard93

I generally like em :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I looooveeee bald faces, and my horse definitely has one too. It's just like they stuck their face into a bucket of paint xD


----------



## Piaffe

I LOVE them..if they have black eyeliner...lol...otherwise they just look a bit odd to me personally. If they have 4 high socks and a bald face I think it just looks awesome


----------



## Endiku

:lol: you caught me! I don't know many people around here who like them, since most of use are just the BA brown types, but I love a nice bald faced horse. I'm also a fan of the bald + stockings combination, as long as the animal's base coat is a dark color like bay, brown, or black.


----------



## KSAQHA

I like them okay. They do tend to be a bit more photosensitive (have clover in my pastures) and get sunburned.

I sold this paint mare a year and a half ago to a family that went on to score a couple blues and other ribbons at the 2011 World Wide Paint Horse Congress. Thought she was a cutie.


----------



## Country Woman

Those bald faces have character


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I guess I should qualify my answer. When I think "bald face," I think absolutely no color on the face and the white completely covers the top and bottom of the face. There was an ad posted in the "Dumbest Horse For Sale Ads" thread that had a black mare with a white/bald face like I'm talking about and I thought she was pretty ugly (unfortunate conformation aside).


----------



## BaileyJo

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I guess I should qualify my answer. When I think "bald face," I think absolutely no color on the face and the white completely covers the top and bottom of the face. There was an ad posted in the "Dumbest Horse For Sale Ads" thread that had a black mare with a white/bald face like I'm talking about and I thought she was pretty ugly (unfortunate conformation aside).


Drafty, I think you might be thinking more along the lines of apron-faced. ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is what I'm talking about:









Doesn't matter how much leg white they have. If there's no white on the body (legs excluded), I'm just not a fan of horses like that.


----------



## Evansk

love bald faces... fave is a bright red sorrel, with a bald face and socks on all four legs ... mmhmmm


----------



## TKButtermilk

I didn't like them until well after i got one, now they've grown on me big time! But then again I really wasnt a fan of my mare to begin with, now she's ghe cutest thing ever haha. But I don't like white that goes past their eyes, and eyeliner is a must  my mare has one blue eye, & isn't photosensitive during the day but I know she doesn't see some things well depending on the light and hates things like head lights at night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927

I love a little chrome on a horse as long as it has the good looks and conformation to go with it! I know I have two right now, a red roan and a sorrel


----------



## csimkunas6

TKButtermilk said:


> I didn't like them until well after i got one, now they've grown on me big time! But then again I really wasnt a fan of my mare to begin with, now she's ghe cutest thing ever haha. But I don't like white that goes past their eyes, and eyeliner is a must  my mare has one blue eye, & isn't photosensitive during the day but I know she doesn't see some things well depending on the light and hates things like head lights at night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very true! I will admit since buying one, they have grown on me considerably! 

Heres a pic of my guy


----------



## Piaffe

Rodeo is so cute


----------



## danastark

Tahoe is our paint gelding and he got all his white on his face except a tiny stomach spot..... he does not have eye liner on one side and that eye is always a little weepy. He is very photosensitive, we're in southern Cal so we have to keep a mask on him and put sunscreen on him from spring to winter basically or he peels. He manages to keep his white face pretty grubby...... Although we love him, I won't get another bald face if I have a choice as his face is high maintenance.....


----------



## Horsel02

I am sucker for bald faced paints, but then I am owned by one.


----------



## Whisper22

I love bald faces. Sky has one, and she came with the name Pie Face because of it, I had to change it.







The only thing I hate is her photosensitivity. I had no idea about this beforehand, and ultimately found out the hard way. I call this her clown face.


----------



## csimkunas6

Piaffe said:


> Rodeo is so cute


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## amp23

I love them! One day I'll have a horse with a bald face..


----------



## banman

i love a mostly solid or solid horse with a bald face! inless the skin around their eyes is pink, then it just reminds me is a sick cat....


----------



## amp23

When would you ever have a bald face without the pink skin around the eyes? (unless of course the white doesn't go around the eye)...


----------



## lilkitty90

i think splash usually puts black around the eye. even if the horse has a completely white head.


----------



## MangoRoX87

My gelding that I used to have, Rebel, kinda had a bald face/wide blaze

The two other pictures are of a girl on my drill teams horse..love his markings

I am a huge sucker for big blazes and bald faces!


----------



## Soulofhorse

I love them  (doesn´t mean I don´t like horses with no markings, of course). It makes the horse more remarkable and unique. My mare has no markings at all (except a few white hairs on forehead) but at school I ride a beautiful gelding Dyx (not really bald face but still cute, isn´t he? ).


----------



## AQHSam

OP - I am glad you like them. I like nice white bands, but I like the banding to stay between the eyes. If the white goes beyond the eyes, I tend to think, ick.

But, I realize how one man's eyesore is another man's pride and joy, so I would never say my opinion out loud to anyone.

But, you asked specifically, so I answered truthfully. If you had said, what do you think of my beautiful baldy,

I would have responded (he/she) is gorgeous. You are so lucky!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our Paint mare Cinnamon's face is pretty much all white except for around the eyes..


----------



## Poseidon

Sabino tends to not allow white to cover the eyes of otherwise bald-faced horses. A girl at my barn's gelding has facial markings similar to that in the post above. Both of them obviously have sabino from their other markings.


----------



## franknbeans

I never did, until I saw this one at the barn the other day.......


----------



## Snizard93

They have to have white socks to go with it!


----------



## franknbeans

Snizard93 said:


> They have to have white socks to go with it!


 And the one in my pic does. Socks in front-stockings in back, 2 blue eyes. Perfection.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Poseidon said:


> Sabino tends to not allow white to cover the eyes of otherwise bald-faced horses. A girl at my barn's gelding has facial markings similar to that in the post above. Both of them obviously have sabino from their other markings.


Agreed...without a doubt.


----------



## marykatherine

I did not like bald faced horses until I bred my mare My Dutchess Blue and got this guy. How could you not love this bald face? This is Notice Iza Blue APHA gelding. Pirate the horse


----------



## Kayella

My breeder's first foal of the season is a little baldie! His name is Sebastian, and he is the cutest little thing.

Trishslilleaguer x Diamond | Facebook


----------



## marykatherine

Sorry...I didn't know how to attach a photo. I just joined the forum. So, here's the photo of Notice Iza Blue....a baldy blue roan.


----------



## trailhorserider

Horsel02 said:


> I am sucker for bald faced paints, but then I am owned by one.


He's wicked cool!!! I would LOVE a horse like him! I love blue eyes too. And lacey markings. So he's pretty well the whole package for me. 

I admit I love Paints in general and I don't mind bald faces although I have a preference for eye liner or dark markings over the eyes. I would prefer bald faces with body white rather than a more solid horse, but hey, I love them all!

Color rocks! :mrgreen: I can't understand anyone who doesn't find wild colors cool!


----------



## marykatherine

I admit, I only have one horse with eyeliner...and I love it. I never really thought much about this bald face thing until my veterinarian said he didn't like bald faced horses. Turns out, he fell in love with one anyway. LOL. I guess confirmation is everything to me but a pretty color with white markings is ideal.


----------



## Whisper22

Poseidon said:


> Sabino tends to not allow white to cover the eyes of otherwise bald-faced horses. A girl at my barn's gelding has facial markings similar to that in the post above. Both of them obviously have sabino from their other markings.


I did a little searching, since Sky is a sabino and does have white around one eye entirely and the white touches the other eye, and while it was a bit odd how color seemed to make its way around the eyes of a lot of sabinos, there were still a lot that had white covering the eyes.


----------



## marykatherine

When a paint has a bald face and blue eyes, there is always the danger of sunburn that leads to cancer. Have any of you had your paint's eyes tattooed? Creating the eyeliner?


----------



## gunslinger

marykatherine said:


> When a paint has a bald face and blue eyes, there is always the danger of sunburn that leads to cancer. Have any of you had your paint's eyes tattooed? Creating the eyeliner?


My bald face blue eyed mare has natural black highliners...

That said, I keep he stalled during the day during the summer, and put the strongest sun screen I can find on her.

Already, above her eye is a little pink, as I haven't started putting the sun screen on.

View my profile to see my bald faced mare.


----------



## Whisper22

I've talked about this product on another thread a while back, and at the time hadn't tried it yet, but I have been using it now for a few months. I thought it would be good info for those baldy owners out there. It's called My Pony Sunblock, and I must say I love it. 

It was recommended to me by my vet when Sky lost all the hair around her eyes and mouth to protect the skin from the sun.

This is a powder sunblock that can go on dry or wet as a paste. It comes with a little sponge to apply with. They say it should last at least 2 months with daily application for one horse, but I have only been applying every two or three days. The powder is really sticky and lasts a long time. It's odorless and waterproof. The first time I used it, I got a bunch on my hands and stuck my hand in a water trough to retrieve something. The powder stayed put. While it does stick to your hands, what inadvertently comes off the sponge isn't enough to be bothersome. I love the fact that it has no smell at all. Sky always threw a fit when I tried to apply smelly sunblocks.


----------



## HarleyWood

ive owned a few and love them heres[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Arksly

In order for a horse to have a 'white face' doesn't the whet have to extend past the eyes? As in, the hair around the eyes is white? If it doesn't isn't it considered a blaze?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Yes it does Arksly. A bald face is a very broad blaze that, for all or part of its length, extends to or past the inside corner of one or both eyes.


----------



## NC Trail Rider

I've never cared for bald faced horses... until I fell in love with the one I leased and ended up buying! She is the _best_ horse and looking at her 'pie face' makes me smile!  
:happydance:


----------



## Casey02

It alllll depends on the markings of the horse for me, If the have a bald face with eye liner and blue eyes im a sucker. I think its just the pink look i dont like


----------



## Thyme

My boy has a bald face I love them, my appy has a huge blaze as well but I think that is mostly from varnishing out
his only goes over one eye the other half is bay
Bald faces is one of my favorite markings

<3


----------



## Kelly22790

marykatherine said:


> Sorry...I didn't know how to attach a photo. I just joined the forum. So, here's the photo of Notice Iza Blue....a baldy blue roan.


This is a bald face? Thought that would be a blaze? That would make my mare bald faced - what do you all think?


----------



## NdAppy

Kelly I would consider that an apron face and not a bald.


----------



## ladytaurean515

They are all beautiful! I'm hoping at least one of the foals that are do this year have a bald face if it is a solid.


----------



## ladytaurean515

well dang...DUE*


----------



## csimkunas6

Thyme said:


> My boy has a bald face I love them, my appy has a huge blaze as well but I think that is mostly from varnishing out
> his only goes over one eye the other half is bay
> Bald faces is one of my favorite markings
> 
> <3



Rodeo only has the white go over one eye too, the other is chestnut....


----------



## AnnaHalford

Luna isn't a true baldie but because of her stripe and much lighter shading on her head, she does have a good clown face...


----------



## ladytaurean515

I was just rereading through the thread and realized I had posted that if one of my foals was born a solid this year I hoped it had a bald face....and look what I got!!!









Not a complete bald..but white scoops under one eye and that eye is not brown...its like a green/blue color and the other with no white under it is brown


----------



## Janna




----------



## Poseidon

ladytaurean515, I would guess your foal has frame and sabino. Frame is trying to put the white on his face but sabino is keeping it away from his eyes.


----------



## winstonsgrl

My boy has one and I adore it! He does not have blue eyes but I love them too!


----------



## ladytaurean515

Poseidon said:


> ladytaurean515, I would guess your foal has frame and sabino. Frame is trying to put the white on his face but sabino is keeping it away from his eyes.


Yeah I know the father is a mostly white bay tobiano and has tested nO frame...so i knew i had a 50/50 of the foal being a carrier...im fixing to test him for sabino to find out where he stands on that...or since he is now gelded I may just test the foals for all of it and see what they carry...I still have one that hasnt been born yet so waiting see what it comes out as....


----------



## bird3220

MMMMMM.... Molasses..... I love my mares bald face even when she's stealing the babies molasses and feed hahaha!!!!


----------



## Leahrene

I love solid horses with bald faces. I dont like it when they dont have eyeliner on the blue eyes though. :/


----------



## bakercar

I love it! My horse's face is completely white, and he has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## thiscrazeelife

I'm picky about the baldies, but have owned a couple. One was my previous show mare that was solid seal bay with 4 low whites & a pretty bald face (didn't pass the eyes) & she always got tons of complements wherever I took her. I just recently bought a red roan overo mare that happens to have a bald face & I just think she's the cutest thing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Might as well share since everyone else has :lol:






































Then an epic one that's also doubling as my facebook wallpaper 










Yes his bald face also has "horns" but he's not evil I promise


----------



## ThirteenAcres

thiscrazeelife said:


> I'm picky about the baldies, but have owned a couple. One was my previous show mare that was solid seal bay with 4 low whites & a pretty bald face (didn't pass the eyes) & she always got tons of complements wherever I took her. I just recently bought a red roan overo mare that happens to have a bald face & I just think she's the cutest thing.


Is your mare also splash and sabino?


----------



## thiscrazeelife

ThirteenAcres said:


> Is your mare also splash and sabino?


She hasn't been tested but my friend who knows all about genetics & colors says she is most likely splash & frame. I am going to get her tested as soon as I can.


----------



## sommsama09

Subbing to add to later -fingers crossed- :grin:


----------



## Acco

My old pony had a bald face. It went almost to his eye on one side (I called it the cute side) and covered his whole face on the other side, including around his eye. I called that the icky side. The eye with pink skin always had problems - sunburns, infections, a growth on the eyelid once, and later in life, cataracts and eventually blindness. It was constantly getting drippy or gunky and required a lot of TLC. Fly masks, vet bills, eye drops, ointments, Vaseline, sunscreen, bla bla bla.

Soo... I'll avoid having another horse with pink skin around an eye or eyes in the future!


----------



## jessicapworkman

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This is what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how much leg white they have. If there's no white on the body (legs excluded), I'm just not a fan of horses like that.


:-o Holy crap I LOVE this horse! I love bald faces, in fact I don't think I could think of a more striking feature for a horse to have. They're just straight up gorgeous, they also have some interesting spiritual lore behind them to if anyone wants to check that out. I'll try to post a link later on. Anyways here's my sort of baldy Ayla!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I go back and forth on whether or not I like them - depends on the coloring I suppose! But I of course ADORE my little bald-faced buckskin ;-)


----------



## xJumperx

Skyseternalangel said:


> Might as well share since everyone else has :lol:
> _(beautiful pictures...)_
> Then an epic one that's also doubling as my facebook wallpaper
> _(BEAUTIFUL picture!!!)_
> Yes his bald face also has "horns" but he's not evil I promise


 
Sky, I swear, everytime you post pictures of your stunningly beautiful boy, I die of stunning-horse-overload diesieas. If he disapears, your aunt took him  And on TOP of your horse being to die for, you take the most amazing photographs x.x You are out to kill me, aren't you?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

xJumperx said:


> Sky, I swear, everytime you post pictures of your stunningly beautiful boy, I die of stunning-horse-overload diesieas. If he disapears, your aunt took him  And on TOP of your horse being to die for, you take the most amazing photographs x.x You are out to kill me, aren't you?


Haha thanks! I'd go female-Jason Bourne if Sky went missing!!

Not my photographs  Crystal Wood, a rising hobby photographer, honored me with these shots as I am in New Zealand via the request of my friend RandysWifey. And the other ones you've seen are from my mom haha!

But thank you for the kind compliment, I'll be sure to let him know of his new fan


----------



## Ace80908

Ivy's pretty blue eye and bald face :lol:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

*Lets not forget that gorgeous bald faced sensation in the reining world my friends horse Spooks Gotta Whiz and he's putting that bald face on all his babies*


----------



## Ladybug2001

I like bald faces on solid horses. xD Though I have the opposite.


----------



## redfox122194




----------



## redfox122194

Her name is Banjo. I dont know what breed she is, and shes a stable horse I had the pleasure to work with.


----------



## jingojewel

Here's a bald faced baby, only one of our baldies!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Here is a gelding we bred & raised but is sold now.:-(


----------



## Emilyy

I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!
My favorite boy is Colonels Love Gun. He was a stallion that stood in Pauls Valley, Oklahoma for the longest time, until they sold him to some people in England, I believe?

Anyway, here's some pics of him! I just can't get enough of his cuteness!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Emilyy said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!
> My favorite boy is Colonels Love Gun. He was a stallion that stood in Pauls Valley, Oklahoma for the longest time, until they sold him to some people in England, I believe?
> 
> Anyway, here's some pics of him! I just can't get enough of his cuteness!


Ohhhhhh. I love that stallion! I remember him standing stud in Pauls Valley, wish they hadn't sold him.


----------



## redfox122194

I thought I had seen him before. Handsome boy!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I love my bald faces, sorry but they kind of remind me of my favorite cattle the whitefaced herefords LOL. I've always been a sucker for a bald face. Here's my girl in all her "white glory". I haven't had a problem with sunburn yet on her, and she's out 24/7.


----------



## soileddove

I'm not a fan unless they have that "eyeliner" look.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Horsel02 said:


> I am sucker for bald faced paints, but then I am owned by one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE/]
> i'm on love with your horse!!! He's amazing!! Is he stud??? I'm considering breeding my FO mare....


----------



## SplashedOvero

I _LOVE_ them 

Pinto markings & bald face & solids With bald faces 
They are Beautiful

Heres my Gelding


----------

